# SX-48 trolling...new underwear needed



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

UCLUELET, B.C. (West side of Vancouver Island) While the ocean
vessel 'Dawn Raider' was commercial fishing for dogfish, this Great White was hooked in the mouth but only resisted slightly for 15 minutes before it came up alongside the boat to have a look; long enough for one of the crew members to slip a rope around it's tail 'And that's when the s**t hit the fan!!. The Shark took off towing the 42 foot fishing boat backwards through the water at about 7 Knots. Just like in JAWS, the boat was taking on water over the stern and the crew watched in horror as the shark would actually jump completely out of the water at times. This went on for an hour before the shark finally drowned.

She weighed in at 1035 LBS. It is suspected she followed a weak El Nino current into local waters in search of food. Although mid 60 deg. water is considered ideal for these sharks, the larger ones can tolerate water in the low 50s.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Their size just blows you away when you see pics like that with a person beside them. That is scary.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks like a ginormous mako more so than a great white. Why slip a rope over its tail?? She's been killed purely for the show value...just cut the line with the hook on it and be done with it.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sometimes I think my Malibu X-Factor is too big and heavy. Then I see a picture like this and I suddenly feel terribly insignificant. That thing could accidentally bump into my kayak and break it in half. Ah crap! That's all I'm going to be thinking about when I go paddling next weekend. Thanks a lot Nic. That's just the visual I need bumping around in my head :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

hey - i'm smarter than I thunk....got this of another site.

The Ocean Shores' Great White Shark Hoax 
**Scroll down for more shark stories Surfersvillage Global Surf News, 16 May, 2005 : - - There is a good story that has been circulated on the Internet about a large Great White Shark that towed a vessel backwards after being tail looped. The story, a hoax, is posted below. In fact the photographs (above and below) are of a large short-fin Mako shark that was captured off of Nova Scotia.

The close up of the sharks head and mouth clearly show lower dentition that is narrow and pointed, which are characteristics of the Mako shark, unlike the broad, somewhat triangularly serrated teeth of a white shark. 
Ralph S. Collier, of the Shark Research Committee has kindly provided the link to the Urban Legends page outlining this particular hoax entitled Yarmouth, Nova Scotia: Urban Legend based on This Years Shark Scramble Catch.

More images of the real event are to be found at the Florida Museaum of Natural History Ichthyology Department and this provided by a Surfersvillage visitor after noticing the hoax story..... Thank you Anonymous.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm not very good with shark identification. There are only two types of shark that I can identify: Those you can grab and pull the hook out of and those that make me want to curl up in the fetal position and crap myself :lol:

Good eye Scotty Beefs. For your skill and knowledge of shark characteristics you win an all-expenses-paid kayak fishing trip to Nova Scotia


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Sorry if it sounds like more PC crap, but I just don't see the point in killing something like that - can't eat it. I feel exactly the same way about stringing marlin up by the tail as well.
It also gives ammo to the extremists in the green movement and organisations like PETA that want to ban recreational fishing.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Scotty Beefs, you LEGEND!

I will always feel safe fishing with you 'cause you are awesome with ya shark knowledge. When we are out on the big blue and this huge shark tries to bite me and I yell, "Ahgggg, a 4 metre Great White is about to eat me." You will be able to say something like, "That is a mako and it is only 3.6 metres." Tis a comfort to know these things. 

Actually, ya did well on the ID of the shark.


----------



## Dawnchaser (Oct 2, 2006)

Check out the attached link of GWS following a kayaker in S Africa.

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/shark-follow ... aker.shtml

Scary....

Dawnchaser


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

That's a classic shot (though I had heard it was a hoax, as the name on the link suggests).


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Good one guys now i know that a nutcase mako can get that big and the great white behind it could be even bigger. :shock:

Hmmmmm I think tryhards got the right idea lets popper fish in the shallows the ones that big should get stuck on a sandbar before they reach me then and i can poke em with a stick :lol:  :roll:

cheers Dave


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

ScottyBeef you are right. It is a huge Mako shark. Shame to have killed such a magnificent creature.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

And that's the attraction of impoundment fishing.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Why kill it , cos they are commercials , thats why. The omnly reason they need is cos it would be eating their profits, typical.

My way of looking at this fish is there is no way on earth that it could tow a 45ft boat backwards unless the motors were off and they let it do that for fun


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm...shame it did not jump into the boat, as Makos have been known to do when hooked. It would have made those gentleman choose between their cosy boat and a cold ocean. If I had a Mako that size jump into my boat, I know which one I would prefer.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Hope they stay in RSA and Canada. I know they are around but seeing a picture like this, the size brings a whole new reality to it.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey my last, that was the 10000th post in the main section! They are adding up.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

yeah, and a tonne have been pruned too.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Occy
I kind of already are! I am currently restoring the jaws of an old 13' Mako shark caught in Taiwan. It is huge and a bitch to restore!!

Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Lets hope that no-one has to put a post up about one of our own being taken by something like that!!!


----------

